

Physics Based Hangman Style Quiz Game - dentuniverse
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quiz-time-42-solve-trivia/id926057738?mt=8

======
dentuniverse
Are questions too hard and hints too vague ?Any input is appreciated.

